# باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2007)

سلام​


تهادوا تحابوا​
مارأيكم أخواني وأخواتي أن نتهادى ولايوجد أروع من باقة زهور
تفوح عطراً وعبيراً وتعبيراً .. نضع بين أريجها المخملي كرت نكتب فيه ماذا
نود أن نقول لأي أخ أو أخت جمعتنا منتدانا الغالی به َ
أي شئ تريد لفت نظره لأمر ما أو التعبير عما تكنه له من تقدير
أو نصح أو عتب أخوي أو اعجاب بسمو خلقه أو نزاهة قلمة هكذا
حتى ولو كنت مختلف معه فالإختلاف لايفسد للود قضية
لك من باقة الى باقتين لكل عضو ترسل له باقة واحدة بكرت ..
إرسل أو إرسلي ماتريد له أو لها​
وانا بحب اقدم اول باقة ورد   لروك وكوبتك  اللى جمعونا مع بعض وخلونا اسرة واحده​​


----------



## sandy23 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

موضوع كتير حلو تسلم ايدك كاندي
انا بحب اهدي اول باقة ورد لاجمل واحلى منتدى 





وتاني باقة بهديها لصاحبة الموضوع وبقولها الرب يباركك ويحميكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اسمحوا لى أن أقدم أجمل باقه فى الدنيا لآمى...............حتى تسامحنى ..........وتعيدنى لمكانى فى قلبها.....................صلوا من أجلى.


----------



## usama7000 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

_شكرا اختنا الجميله الرقيقه اهدى لكل المنتدى ارق تحيه_


----------



## romyo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اجمل باقه ورد 
لمثلى الاعلى وحبيب قلبى 
ومعلمى الفاضل 
وابويا القديس
البابا شنودة الثالث

واكتبله 
ربنا يديم حياتك الى منتهى الاعوام​


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

_ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


يا روميو امين والباقه بتاعتى للبابا شنوده طبعا وبعديها للمنتدى بكل اعضاءة من اصغره لاكبرة​_


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

شكرا ليكى يا ساندى

على اجمل باقه ورد بتعيها

وصلت تحيتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اسمحوا لى أن أقدم أجمل باقه فى الدنيا لآمى...............حتى تسامحنى ..........وتعيدنى لمكانى فى قلبها.....................صلوا من أجلى.

مفيش ام بتبعد بنتها عن قلبها مهما حصل

ربنا معاكى  يادونا​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

شكرااااااااا ليك يا اسامه 

واكيد التحيه وصلت​


----------



## LOLA012 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اول باقة ورد اهديها لبابا يسوع علشان هو فدانى على الصليب 
تانى باقة ورد ههديها لناس كتير اول واحد مارمرقس علشان بدون كرازته لم اكن مسيحية اليوم 
وثان واحد العدرا ومارجرجس والانبا موسى الاسود والبابا كيرلس ومارمينا و الشهيدة مارينا شفعائى كلهم 
ودى باقة ورد من عندى انا لاعضاء المنتدى كلهم ​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

وانا كمان اهديله اجمل ورده

ميرسى يا روميو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

ميرسى ليكى يا فينيسا​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اجمل باقه ورد يا لولا

وانا اهديها معاكى يا حببتى 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

أول باقة أهديها لصاحبة الموضوع

كاندى العسولة و أقلها ربنا يحققلك كل اللى تتمنية​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

أول باقة أهديها لصاحبة الموضوع

كاندى العسولة و أقلها ربنا يحققلك كل اللى تتمنية​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

أول باقة أهديها لصاحبة الموضوع

كاندى العسولة و أقلها ربنا يحققلك كل اللى تتمنية​


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

ميرسى اوى يا اجمل فراشه

على باقه الورد الرائعه

وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## جويسى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اهدى باقه من الزهور المفعمه بمرار الغدر لكل من سمح لقلبه ان يترك حبيب او يظلمه او يخونه​


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

ميرسى يا جويسى

على ردك​


----------



## romyo (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اكبر باقة ودة 
اضعه على قبر حب مات
ولا عزاء​


----------



## استير (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

انا عايزة اقدام اول باقة ورد لى ابويا السماوى و الهى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح ​






تانى وردة لى اعز انسان جواة قلبى ملكنى و ملك كل مشاعرى و احساسى وفرحة عمرى و مصدار سعادتى و حب عمرى كلة ​





تالت بوكية لى اعز صديقة لية الى حبيتة بجد 
صحبة الموضوع الجميل الى زيها دا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

ميرسى يا روميو

ولا تعليق​


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اول ورده  ابعتها معاكى لحبيبى يسوع المسيح :new5:

تانى ورده ربنا يسعدك ويفرح قلبك الكبير دا  :36_3_22::11_6_204:

ثالت ورده اشكرك على مشاعرك الرقيقه وكلامك الجميل :36_3_11:

انا اصلا بموت فى الورد ميرسى يا حببتى يا استير :ab4:​


----------



## †السريانيه† (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اهدي باقه ورد ليسوع حبيبي  واشكره لانه  مات وقام لااجلي






واهدي باقه ورده الى روك وكوبتك مان لانهم  جمعونا في هذا المنتدى  الرائع
لنكون اخوة في المسيح  وبشكرهم الرب يباركهم  






وورده كمان لااحلى كاندي وصاحبه المواضيع المميزة ربنا يبارك فيكي ميرسي على الموضوع




بركه ربنا يسوع مع الجميع​


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: باقة ورد لمن تهديها من اعضاء المنتدى وماذا تكتب له او لها فى الكارت,*

اهدي باقه ورد ليسوع حبيبي واشكره لانه مات وقام لااجلي

اتطفل عليكى واهديها معاكى

واهدي باقه ورده الى روك وكوبتك مان لانهم جمعونا في هذا المنتدى الرائع
لنكون اخوة في المسيح وبشكرهم الرب يباركهم 

فعلا انا حاسه اننا اسره واحده ربنا يديمه

وورده كمان لااحلى كاندي وصاحبه المواضيع المميزة ربنا يبارك فيكي ميرسي على الموضوع

ميرسى يا حببتى على الورده الجميله من السريانيه الاجمل

وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------

